# Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 romantic short stories--get your Prince Charming on!



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm excited to announce Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) is now available on amazon (coming to Nook and itunes, too.)

These are modern takes on five classic fairy tales: Cindi, Red, Belle, Snow, and Goldie. No witches or evil spells, just lots of fun and real-life magic. Stories are .99 each or $3.99 for the collection. This is volume #4 in Flirts! short stories collection. Enjoy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Lisa, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's what a few early readers had to say about Fairy Tale Flirts!  Modern takes on classic fairy tales with lots of laughs and real life magic.  Just 3.59 for 5 stories.  Enjoy!


"I had to split these into two reading sessions, but I loved them all, just like the others! I always hate finishing.... "

"I love all of them! My favorites are Red and Goldie. "


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

btw, new review by yours truly up on amazon....


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Scarlet!

Fairy Tale Flirts! is now available for free via Amazon Prime, 3.59 the old fashioned way.  (I'm getting very tempted to join Amazon Prime, but fear how much extra shopping I'd do.)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a little love this Valentine's Day?  Try my newest collection of sweet, funny romantic short stories for free!

Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories is free Feb 13-15.  4 star rated on amazon.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a funny, sweet romantic weekend read?  Try Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories    2.99 4.7 star rated

Here's a new review from Amazon.


5.0 out of 5 stars Couldn't put it down!, February 19, 2012
By 
S. Burg "shobelle" (Arizona) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) (Kindle Edition)
This was a very clever take on fairy tales.

When it started out with "Cindi," I wasn't quite sure what to expect going forward. Cindi's story was Cinderella with quite the modern twist ... Cindi still had a rotten stepmother and stepsisters, but instead of the ball, she is going to visit a shoe box sale for Jiminy Shoes.

I loved how the author integrated each of the stories. You may not have have heard of the next girl, but there was some reference to the previous story in each story. For example, Red's muffins were at an event Cindi attended, and there was a central building where some of the action took place.

I thoroughly enjoyed the stories, and couldn't put the book down! I even read while at the mall waiting for my sister and niece to use the bathroom. Yup. Even leaning against a mall hallway, looking kinda ridiculous, I couldn't put it down!

Thank you for an enjoyable read!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a new review for Fairy Tale Flirts! from the blog, It's raining books.

"This collection of short stories is delightful and different than the usual ones I usually read. They are all delightful and fun and I loved them all. I was hooked at the start and read this through in one sitting, ending with a sigh and a happy heart. I recommend them to any romantic with loves a fairy tale.

I give this 5/5 Flowers and can't wait to dig into the other Flirts!"


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a quick snippet from "Snow" one of the short stories from Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories.  Each story is 9,000-12,000 words long.  The stories link to one another and wrap up in a fab happily ever after.  Just $3.59!  4.5 star rated on Amazon.


    Shaw bumped the front door open with her hip, and Veronica, her stepmother, looked up from her magazine, smiling like a hawk. Nothing good ever followed that look. “I’ve got wonderful news,” she said. “I’ve found you a job. Now you can start contributing to the rent. It may be a cheap hovel thanks to your father’s business dealings, but still, there are bills to be paid.”
      Shaw groaned. She stopped taking her stepmother’s bait soon after her father died. Veronica missed the money; Shaw missed her father. End of story. “Veronica, I just got back from an audition, and I have another one lined up tomorrow. I’ll find something.”
      Veronica rolled her eyes. “When are you going to give up on that silly idea?”
      “I’m not giving up.”
      “Well, this will tide you over until you get that big call. And it’s urgent. The man I’m seeing needs a nanny. I can’t stand one more minute watching those kids. One of the little ones has a cough.” She wrinkled her nose. “I could get sick.”
      Shaw flopped onto the couch and stared at the ceiling. Dealing with her stepmother was more like wrangling a ridiculous older sister. She was a child pageant queen all grown up; she lived by different rules. “You do realize if you marry him, he’ll expect you to help with the kids.”
      “No, he won’t. Jeremy has agreed to take on a nanny for the children, and I recommended you.”
      Shaw laughed. “I have no experience as a nanny. I’ve never even held a baby.”
    “They’re not babies. They can walk. And poop on their own, I think.” Veronica pressed her hand against her chest. “Plus, you don’t need experience when you have my recommendation. Be there tomorrow at one.”

Read more to find out how Shaw's stepmother poisons her with an apple....


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's another 5 star review on amazon for Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories

5.0 out of 5 stars Very enjoyable!, March 3, 2012
By 
Louise Robertson (Modesto, CA) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) (Kindle Edition)
I wished upon a star that the stories had been longer! The take on old-fashioned fairy tales into a modern setting was well done. I'd love to see more stories just like these.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I've dropped the price on Fairy Tale Flirts! to 2.99. (or borrow for free with Amazon Prime.)

This new review on amazon kinda cracked me up:


4.0 out of 5 stars Nice stories, March 22, 2012
By 
sAkUrA21cHeRRiE (Philippines) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) (Kindle Edition)

I never thought that I would like reading this...It's fun and unexpected at times.The stories just completely took me out of my boredom. I truly enjoyed reading this book... Among the stories Rose got my attention. She has the same characteristics of someone I know.Thanks...


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's another nice review for Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Stories.  5 modern takes on classic fairy tales, including: "Cindi," "Red," "Belle," "Snow," and "Goldie."


5.0 out of 5 stars Fractured Fun!!!, April 10, 2012
By 
nincey - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) (Kindle Edition)

Absolutely LOVED this book. WANT MORE!!! I think the author is extremely clever. The characters were modern and interesting the plot twists made you want to keep reading and never put the kindle down. Highly recommended, great, light read!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Fairy Tale Flirts! is free today Tuesday 4/24 and tomorrow Wednesday 4/25.  Scoop it up while you can and live happily ever after.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of my readers say this volume of Flirts! is their favorite. See for yourself--try Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories for just 2.99.

Here's a new 5 star review from Amazon.


5.0 out of 5 stars Fairy Tale Flirts, April 30, 2012
By 
Auntie Em - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) (Kindle Edition)
Very cute stories, with happy endings. Fast and fun read, for a rainy afternoon, or an evening when there is nothing worth watching on TV.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a new review from Smashwords for "Cindi," story #1 from Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories.  Sweet, sassy, modern takes on favorite fairy tales.  Just 2.99


Review by: misfit on May 09, 2012 : star star star star star
Loved it.

I have read a couple of her books before and didn't realise this was one of hers. This is a fantastic author and her books are amazing.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Check out five modern takes on classic fairy tales:  Fairy Tale Flirts! Just 2.99.  4.7 star rated on Amazon!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Story #1 from Fairy Tale Flirts! is now free on Amazon and itunes.  "Cindi" is a modern take on Cinderella.  Check out all 5 modern fairy tales for just $2.99.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lisa--

You're right on target with this. I saw Kristen Stewart as "Snow White" yesterday. Fairy Tales are in! (Although I didn't think much of Kristen's version. I'll bet yours is a lot more fun!)

Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Dana!  I saw the Julia Roberts' version of Snow White.  That was a lot of fun.  The Kristen Stewart version looks quite dark.  Then there's the TV show Ever After and the Grimm series.  I love seeing all the different takes on the tales.  It was great fun writing this collection!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Story #1 from Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories is still free.  Check out "Cindi," my modern take on Cinderella, or try the whole collection for $2.99.  4.7 star rated with 18 reviews on amazon.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

This collection of modern takes on traditional fairy tales is now just .99 for a few days.  Find out why this is 4.7 star rated on amazon!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Need a little happily ever after in your life?  Try these five modern day fairy tales.  The stories stand alone, but are linked together.  Take a trip to New Royalton and visit the Grimm Towers apartment building where Cindi, Belle, Red, Snow, and Goldie find true love in the most unexpected ways.  3.99 for the collection.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, Fairy Tale Flirts! is now 2.99.  3 bucks for 5 happily ever after modern-day fairy tales.


----------

